# Old Family Hand made knifes



## Bigdrowdy1 (Dec 3, 2015)

Well I been in Oklahoma the past week or so and Mom has been doing some cleaning. She asked me if I wanted some of my Grandpas and Great Grandpas knifes. I bet you could guess my answer. The knifes are very crude and on the rough side. Grandpa for the most part used files to sharpen his knifes not till Dad bought him a whit rock did he do it different. I can remember as a Kid Grandma using these things regularly. Grandpa never though anything away. He would reuse and make a knife out of broken knifes(small knife bottom od picture).
The handles are whittled by hand not even sanded. Dad wants me to make a handle for the clever and the long knife which looks like it was made from a leaf spring and filed to its shape.The Clever is the only thing with any marking so I sure it is not hand made.It says Home Pride U.S.A on it. Now some body was really mean on this clever as the backside of the blade has been beat with a hammer pretty good and the blade has some serious flat spots from being driven through something. 














These knifes I remember using as a kid to clean squirrels, rabbits and quail. They all still have a good edge but could use a good sharpening. The black hard handled knife is made by Imperial Prov USA. The deer horn handled knife is made by Soungen Cutlery B.Svoboda Made in Germany. I am going to try and replace the horn handle as it is broken and really loose. The Black Leather knife is made by Kassnr Repulic of Ireland and still really sharpe compared to other things from Ireland! This knife is still in really good shape and useable as is. The other knife's handle is wrapped in cloth electrical tape from that time frame. It has a broken tip but is still a really sound knife. I can't tell about the handle as I don't want to remove the tape. It was made by EIG Cutlery Solingen Germany. I want to clean all these up and would like some insight as to the best way without messing up the blades by grinding them. Suggestions greatly appreciated. Hope you enjoy a little walk in the past.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 10


----------



## robert flynt (Dec 3, 2015)

Generally you will ruin value as a collectable if you clean them other than using oil to stabilize them so they don't rust any more.


----------



## Molokai (Dec 4, 2015)

Cool knives,
It's solingen on soungen. L and I looks combined to U.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Sidecar (Dec 4, 2015)

The old family pass me downs are the best thing in life, you can drum up so much in memories and those are very cool !


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 4, 2015)

I saw some old tools put in a shadow box/display case and hung on the wall, it looked pretty cool, I think it would work great for your knives too, unless you want to use them, of course...


----------



## rockb (Dec 4, 2015)

If only they could talk.......thanks for sharing

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Dec 4, 2015)

I saw a knife like that Imperial knife hammered into a big oak tree down in Leon Junction. Couldn't get it out. About 30 years ago.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

